# Boer Pictures!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures from the past few days. 

Ruby is the red doe, Mr. Rich is the traditional buck, and the paint buck is Teflon( the proud daddy to our 2013 Feb-March-April kids) 

Ruby is the most spoiled rotten BRAT ever!!! But she is the sweetest one too, and is my favorite.  She is known for always being in "good condition"!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Dear Dad,
Let me get with that Ruby! Hope I look as good as you when I grow up.
Respectfully Yours,
OneFourRichie, 
aka Darlin"


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

here's to lots of girls so I might be able to get my show doe .... .

beautiful goaties ....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

nancy d said:


> "Dear Dad,
> Let me get with that Ruby! Hope I look as good as you when I grow up.
> Respectfully Yours,
> OneFourRichie,
> aka Darlin"


He very well may! Hey Nancy, are you gonna bring Darlin to April Fool's and get him inspected?? 



LilBleatsFarm said:


> here's to lots of girls so I might be able to get my show doe .... .
> 
> beautiful goaties ....


Thanks! We can only keep two doelings this year, so there is a VERY good chance we'll have a doe for ya. If you haven't already, go to the waiting room. We just put new pictures of the 4 closest to kidding there.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking bunch there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice goats! <3
Ruby looks like quite the ham for the camera. :laugh:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow, they are gorgeous!

I'm really starting to LOVE Boers...I'd never heard of them until I joined this forum...now I'm a huge fan!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow are they good looking Boers !!!
Cant believe the size of them , their girth is tremendous !!
I LOVE Ruby , gorgeous girl  Such a sweet face 
The one sleeping against the spool is so adorable , lol.
They are really stunning animals .


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Love the pics, can't wait to see the babies coming. We will be ready for addy after kidding and then breeding her. She will be our queen.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Boers have such a charm to them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, indeed. Ruby is quite the poser for photos!! She has been since day 1. Spoiled brat if you ask me!  Boers are wonderful. We love them so much!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are some beautiful looking goats. I just love the black Boers.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads you betcha Darlin is coming to April Fools even if he's the only one we bring & we have to walk there.
Is it the first show?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> They are some beautiful looking goats. I just love the black Boers.


Thanks! We do too. 



nancy d said:


> Crossroads you betcha Darlin is coming to April Fools even if he's the only one we bring & we have to walk there.
> Is it the first show?


 GREAT!! We'll see ya there then.  Is what the first show??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The first show of the season in these parts?


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Willow I am falling for them also! The babies are just sooooo adorable!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nandy D. I think so. Should be lots and lots of fun! 

You're right! Nothing beats Boer kids... IMHO


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

when and where is the April fools show this year? I'd love to come up and watch, but it'll depend since I have 2 does who are due that month.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

It is April 20th-21st in Ellensburg,WA. There will be lots of things to do there besides the two shows. Herding Dog Demo, Educational Seminars, Champion Market Goat Pen Sale, Prospect Wether Jackpot Classes & Group Classes on Saturday. There will also be a hoof trimming demo, clipping and fitting demo, bottle feeding demo, showmanship and probably more that I have forgotten!! ​


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful! I can't wait to see some Teflon kids


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!  We are really looking forward to seeing his kids.


----------

